# call of duty world at war d3d9_37.dll problem????



## stupichild (Nov 8, 2008)

ok so i installed cod5 world at war and i did everything i neaded 2 do and then i go 2 play the game and a message pops up saying this application has failed to start because d3d9_37.dll was not found. Try reinstalling. I did reinstall but nothing changed. how can i fix this
thx:smile:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Download and install the latest *DirectX 9.0c* (Nov'08), then reboot and try installing the game again.

Does your computer meet the game's minimum requirements?


----------



## emti45 (Jan 3, 2009)

have vista. directx 10. should it be there?:4-dontkno


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, Vista comes with DX10, but you still need to install the latest DX9.
DX10 is sort of a separate thing altogether, and functions differently from DX9.



koala said:


> Does your computer meet the game's minimum requirements?


----------



## zondagt (Jun 24, 2009)

yo when i click on the link direct x9 it goes to this webpage to start download but then says internet error  what do i do


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

hello,
download directx 9.0C from my sig


----------

